# dirty siphon hose...



## Stonesy (Dec 29, 2011)

How do you clean out a siphon hose, mine has black "stuff" in it and I certainly don't want to be introducing bad "stuff" into my tanks. After all the purpose of water changes is to ensure water quality, would make me sick if I made my communities of fish sick from weekly water changes.

Also, what sort of parasite might lift scales in a circular area on the body of fish. I've seen this from time to time and see one of my long fin tetras has a circular "knot" of raised scales. Fishy is ok other then that. It's in a 55 g, with one tetramin 70 filter, two bubbler ariaters, well planted and established for 3 years. No ammonia and the ph stays around 7.5, I do weekly 50% water changes, and I can't remember what other info you wanted before trying to diagnose. I can't do picts right now, (lost my cable). It looks like a small pebble was slid up under it's skin and makes it's scales stand out. Noticed this just today.

Any ideas will be appreciated! Thanks ahead of time.

Stonesy


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

With regards to cleaning the siphon hose, a bent coat hook with a small piece of cloth on the end can work. 

Have a look here and see if anything fits what your fish might have

Fish Skin Disorders


----------



## Stonesy (Dec 29, 2011)

*Dirty siphon hose...*

Thanks for the site on skin diseases, looks like there's no treatment for something that may be relatively harmless. I'll continue to observe and let everyone know where it goes...which is away, I hope. That site was very helpful, thank you. Also, I failed to mention I have the 25 ft hose system that attatches to the sink faucet. I really can't think of a solution for this and I may be worring for no reason, but I can't imagine it's the best thing for water changes. I've been using it for two years and I love this thing. Do you think there's replacement hose for such a kit. Guess I'll do some research. Any other ideas?

Thank you much for more input, 
stonesy


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

If you know the make of the hose ie Python, Lee or Marina then yes you can get replacement hoses for it.

Most local fish stores should have them if they are quite large, some smaller retailers may not carry them.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Unless it is really really dirty then to be honest I would not really bother with it.

If you really wanted, try soaking it in vinegar, let it dry completely and then rinse it very very well. Vinegar tends to get rid of most things. Soak it in cold water only though and make sure the hose is full of vinegar / water mix.


----------



## Stonesy (Dec 29, 2011)

*Great.....*

Thanks again, so now I'll just make a few calls to see who around here might have it.

This forum is just the best!

Thanks again, Stonesy


----------



## Stonesy (Dec 29, 2011)

*Dirty siphon hose and vinegar*

I actually thought of using vinegar, it may not get rid of the black coloration, but I know it would gill "stuff" I actually use white vinegar for cleaning in the house. That's a good idea, but I think I'll do as suggested and not dwell on it if others think it's probably not a big deal. Otherwise, I'll just get replacement hose, also as suggested.


----------

